# Geedee's and Rocketeers Flying Legends 2015



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2015)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2015)

Great shots Andy!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2015)

Good Lord! You are right there in the cockpit of that P-35 or P-40! And that mess of Spitfires must have been a sight to behold.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2015)

This is gonna be great!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2015)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2015)

Great stuff Gary.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2015)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Great stuff there Gary!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2015)

Brill shots gary !
I was really p*ss*d off that I couldn't get there this year - both me and Mick were not fit enough to travel, let alone spend a full day or more on the airfield.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 13, 2015)

Mine was a tad poo! Given I was working in Colorado for a couple of weeks, then doing Collings, my 'pass' only allowed me to go on the Friday. It was fun though! Only a few from me as Garys are stellar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2015)

Good stuff Tony. I've yet to see 'Red 7', and hope it's at the BoB show in September. Where's she based ?


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2015)

Great stuff guys.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 13, 2015)

I dont think she is on the list for the BoB show. I am there both days as it is my 50th that weekend. A few more from Friday.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2015)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2015)

Good ones guys. Nice to see Red 7 in the air again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2015)

fantastic pics guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2015)

Hopefully we'll meet up at DX in September Tony. 
Karl (Rochie), myself and Mick will be arriving at Fowlmere on Saturday afternoon, doing the show Sunday, then escorting Andy (Crimea River), and Jeff Hunt and his American friend around DX Monday, and we'll probably be there most, if not all of the week, visiting other air museums in Norfolk/Suffolk.
You're welcome to join us for a BBQ at the campsite.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2015)

I thought Tony WAS the BBQ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2015)

Well, he's paying for the beer !


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2015)

Good stuff chaps !

Just had a look at the flying list for Duxford in September, 20 Spitfires 7 Hurricanes, Blenheim, 3 Harvard's, Mig 15 ? And a few other stuff.

Apparently doing a scramble take off with the Spitfires, should be a good sight to behold !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2015)

Hoping to see a 109E-4.....


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 23, 2015)

im fat enuff!

I will be there both airshow days!!!! Please shout out!!!! Ill be on my mobile, or we can set a time by the flt line walk!


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

Meeting at the flight line walk might be a good idea, sure everyone will want to get up close to take pics.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2015)

Don't want to get too close to Terry.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2015)

Hrrmmph !
I resemble that remark .... you should be honoured to get close, as it's probably the only time I'll be out this year ............ well, apart from the odd pub visit !


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2015)

Looking at the B-17 in post #9, panel lines on models look alright. Great shots.


----------

